# Body fat %



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Looking at my picture can anyone tell me roughly my body fat %. I am 5ft 9 and 170 pounds.

I am currently bulking but will i be able to get rid of them love handles at the same time?

I go gym 3/4 a week lifting weights and do not do any cardio, would it be enough to add a couple sessions of cardio each week too to reduce the body fat and build muscle?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

its extremely difficult to judge from pictures, especially form the back but i would suggest 30% plus.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

30 % really wow didnt think would be that hight, will post a front pic soon.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Jboy24 said:


> 30 % really wow didnt think would be that hight, will post a front pic soon.


 Like i said its hard to tell.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Jboy24 said:


> Looking at my picture can anyone tell me roughly my body fat %. I am 5ft 9 and 170 pounds.
> 
> I am currently bulking but will i be able to get rid of them love handles at the same time?
> 
> ...


 Cant really tell with the glutes covered


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I will reduce my estimate to 27%


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ok So judging by my pictures how do I bulk up while losing the fat at the same time? Or do I have to lose the fat first then bulk?

I have only been going to gym for 6 weeks after throwing weights around at home for a couple years.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Just searched bodyfat % online and no way I am 30% lol, judging by pictures would say I am 20% myself personally. Want to get it down to 12-15%.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

20-25%


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Jboy24 said:


> Just searched bodyfat % online and no way I am 30% lol, judging by pictures would say I am 20% myself personally. Want to get it down to 12-15%.


 You are not 20%. Closer to 25 IMO.

I would just start a slow cut if I were you. You have just started training, so you will gain muscle on a cut provided your nutrition an training is spot on.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

These are only guesstimates... but I'd say you're 25% at least. Seem to hold quite a bit on your back, so comparing yourself against front on pics wont be a good guide.

Even if you were able to drop a bit of fat while bulking, this would only happen for a short period (while your body is adjusting to your training schedule), You wont be able to lose enough fat to notice, so I'd forget that idea and try to attack it the other way around... aim to try and add some strength while cutting. Again this will be possible as you seem quite new to training so will make strength gains though adaptions other than the amount of muscle mass.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Jboy24 said:


> Just searched bodyfat % online and no way I am 30% lol,* judging by pictures would say I am 20%* myself personally. Want to get it down to 12-15%.


 Not a chance. Get a DEXA Scan and you will be proved wrong.

Anyway body-fat at this stage is irrelevant. Start dieting down until you look good in the mirror instead of chasing a number in your head.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ok so lets say I am 25%ish. Didn't realise was that high. For the last 6 weeks I have been doing a 4 day split at the gym weight lifting with no cardio, Can I continue doing this and adding some cardio as well?

Diet wise, I eat around 160g protein a day, however my snacks are not good, crisps and cookies is what is causing this fat, but I want to cut them out now. what do i replace those snacks with? I need cheap high protein snacks.

Thanks


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jboy24 said:


> Ok so lets say I am 25%ish. Didn't realise was that high. For the last 6 weeks I have been doing a 4 day split at the gym weight lifting with no cardio, Can I continue doing this and adding some cardio as well?
> 
> Diet wise, I eat around 160g protein a day, however my snacks are not good, crisps and cookies is what is causing this fat, but I want to cut them out now. what do i replace those snacks with? I need cheap high protein snacks.
> 
> Thanks


 On their own crisps and biscuits don't make you fat, and cardio doesn't automatically make you lose fat... quite easy to lose fat while doing no cardio and eating crisps.

Presuming you're eating adequate protein and you're training well, the main factor in muscle gain v fat loss is whether you're in calorie surplus or deficit.

Get on myfitnesspal so you can get a grasp of your daily calorie intake.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

like MJsingh92 I would guess and this is just that as its almost impossible to predict in pictures, you are around 25% Just because you don't hold it in your belly area, you still retain some in your back and lower back, and I assume therefore in the glute/leg area. Loads will tell you to cut cut cut, but its up to you, any many who tell you on here to cut didn't and don't do it that way either.

I am a similar body fat level (20% ish ) although a different shape, as I hold mine in the belly area, and not much any where else, this happens every time I bulk, but that's because I ballooned up to 25 stone some years back. The only thing I would add is that its almost impossible to cut and bulk at the same time, especially if AAS are not involved and even then its difficult to impossible. so decide on one or the other. it seems your bothered by the love handles, so keep lifting add in cardio gradually start a few times a week and work out your TDEE Calorie intake and drop the calories into a deficit and those love handles will be gone in no time.

you doing ok, but don't have a lot of muscle on you so I assume your relatively new to lifting but that's fine as you look young so, the gains you make naturally at this time of your life and starting out are quick and some of the best gains you can achieve. So if you eat right and train consistently.

have a read up in the diet section and sor tthat out and you will shift that fat.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Colin said:


> Not a chance. Get a DEXA Scan and you will be proved wrong.
> 
> Anyway body-fat at this stage is irrelevant. Start dieting down until you look good in the mirror instead of chasing a number in your head.


 This - who gives a s**t what body fat % you are its just a number. If you got a DEXA scan and it came back sub 10 would you be happy with how you look?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Your back makes you look fat.

The front wernt half as bad as I thought.

20-25% bf

diet down till you look good, some abs etc, no love handles.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Bf = too much. Fix that first or you'll be perpetually unhappy.

More muscle under fat makes your look fatter.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't care about the numbers either, I only realised today how I look from the back, its weird because from the front I don't think I look too bad but the back is bad.

I just get confused, I want to get big but lose this little fat I do have on my back. I will continue doing what I am doing in the gym plus add a few cardio sessions a week and cut out the junk food.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> I just get confused, I want to get big but lose this little fat I do have on my back. I will continue doing what I am doing in the gym plus add a few cardio sessions a week and cut out the junk food.


 If you lose some body fat you'll find you look bigger (with your shirt off) as you start to see more muscle definition.

I would personally focus on fat loss for a couple of months, whilst keeping up the weight training of course. Do a bit of cardio but mostly focus on eating fewer calories to do this. If cutting out junk food makes you eat fewer calories than this will help, but the specific foods themselves don't make you fat.

As you're new to this I'd suggest you start tracking what you eat with Myfitnesspal. This will help you to learn where you're calories come from, and then once you have a baseline help you to stick to the lower calorie intake you'll need to lose fat.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

you look fatter from the back and not so fay from the front.

but in answer to your question , no you wont be able to bulk and lose your love handles , you need to cut.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

I think my problem is that i dont eat regularly and when i do eat the foods are quite calorific and i havent been taking notice of the calories.

I will go from no cardio and eating junk to more cardio and no junk and that will be a start, i will stick to my 4 day split at the gym and cardio on 2 of them days too.

Got my holiday in 6 weeks will see how much i can get rid of by then.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Jboy24 said:


> I think my problem is that i dont eat regularly and when i do eat the foods are quite calorific and i havent been taking notice of the calories.
> 
> I will go from no cardio and eating junk to more cardio and no junk and that will be a start, i will stick to my 4 day split at the gym and cardio on 2 of them days too.
> 
> Got my holiday in 6 weeks will see how much i can get rid of by then.


 To lose weight, you need to be in a calorie deficit. Things like crisps, chocolate etc don't automatically make you fat.

I would suggest cutting now, as you are a beginner you will gain muscle especially at your bodyfat %


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

good luck Jboy, 6 weeks natural cut will see a decent result for you, then go on holiday enjoy yourself and then get back to it when you get back. do whats right for you and what makes you happy whilst being healthy. I spent the middle 10 years of my life, doing things that I thought made me happy but all they did was make me unhealthy and in the end fat. good luck to you keep consistent, diet is the hardest part in my opinion for most of us.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks, yeah i want to get on it seriously when i come back from holiday.

I dont have much muscle mass and gaining has been my focus up until now which is why i havent done any cardio, ive been thinkin if i do cardio i will lose muscle and fat.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

If you get nutrition right or at least better than that won't be such an issue

I never do any cardio ever!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Jboy24 said:


> Ok so lets say I am 25%ish. Didn't realise was that high. For the last 6 weeks I have been doing a 4 day split at the gym weight lifting with no cardio, Can I continue doing this and adding some cardio as well?
> 
> Diet wise, I eat around 160g protein a day, however my snacks are not good, crisps and cookies is what is causing this fat, but I want to cut them out now. what do i replace those snacks with? I need cheap high protein snacks.
> 
> Thanks


 Too many calories are causing the fat buddy, not your food choices!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It doesn't matter what body fat percentage you are, if you're unhappy with your fat levels then just eat less til you are.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah, i dont even feel like i eat that much, i typically eat breakfast lunch & dinner with whey shake after gym and a snack at some point. Ill just start watchin the calories from now on.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mate you have been given the best advice on here.

Get my fitness pal for your smartphone, input EVERYTHING every day for a week.

Then report you marco intake here, not point in guessing.

You need a starting point or no point in going forward.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ross S said:


> Too many calories are causing the fat buddy, not your food choices!


 I don't agree. Snacking on junk like chocolate bars will very easily lead to over eating. If I'm eating pizza or chicken/potato/veg I'm pretty sure I would eat more calories with the pizza.

While lower calorie will make you lose weight better food choices will make it far easier.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

So i just downloaded myfitnesspal,

today i had 2674 calories

176g protein

196g carbs

96g fat

33g sat fat.

Judging by the above what would i need to reduce all that to to lose weight?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Reducing daily calorie intake by about 500 kcal would be a reasonable starting point.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

OK so say if i aim for no more then 2400 per day?


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh as much as 500 calories, thats going to be a shock to system but will give it a go


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> I don't agree. Snacking on junk like chocolate bars will very easily lead to over eating. If I'm eating pizza or chicken/potato/veg I'm pretty sure I would eat more calories with the pizza.
> 
> While lower calorie will make you lose weight better food choices will make it far easier.


 You've kind of disagreed with me, then agreed with me.

Overeating IS too many calories.

I can happily eat s**t and control myself.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> Oh as much as 500 calories, thats going to be a shock to system but will give it a go


 500 kcal isn't at all extreme but go for a bit less if you find this daunting. Step one here is to start to get control of your calorie intake. It's a question of how long you want to spend dieting. It isn't quite this simple, but very roughly it will take you twice as long to lose the same amount of fat if you eat 250 kcal less per day vs 500 kcal less per day.

How typical do you think your food intake for today is? It might be worth tracking your normal diet for a few more days to get a better idea.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah today was quite a bad day, had mcdonalds for lunch and bbq for dinner, usually have tuna or chicken salad for lunch. I reckon my average daily calories is 2400-2500.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

So will try and cut it down to 2100-2200 i think, that along with cardio couple times a week should see some weight loss slowly but surely.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Odds are you're underestimating what you normally eat a bit (most people do), so maybe aim for 2200 kcal per day and see how you get on.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Well was just sitting here sharing bag of sweets with my girlfriend, 650 calories in this bag so thats 325ish calories each so thats taken my todays calories to over 3000 today, i dont realise how many cals i am eating. up until now i havent been looking out for calories, mainly looking at fats and sat fats.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> Well was just sitting here sharing bag of sweets with my girlfriend, 650 calories in this bag so thats 325ish calories each so thats taken my todays calories to over 3000 today, i dont realise how many cals i am eating. up until now i havent been looking out for calories, mainly looking at fats and sat fats.


 You're not at all unusual - it can be quite an eye-opener the first time you start looking at calories.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Well im going to track my cals the next few weeks and limit myself to 2400 maximum, see how it goes. Up until now i have been looking out for sat fats, ignoring calories. For example this bag of sweets, no fats but sh!t loads of cals and i eat sweets & crisps for fun thinking they aint too bad.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> Well im going to track my cals the next few weeks and limit myself to 2400 maximum, see how it goes. Up until now i have been looking out for sat fats, ignoring calories. For example this bag of sweets, no fats but sh!t loads of cals and i eat sweets & crisps for fun thinking they aint too bad.


 The thankfully increasingly outdated low fat diet message has a lot to answer for.

Basically body fat is your personal energy store. If you eat more calories (energy) than you need the excess is stored as fat. If you eat less calories than you need then you use fat to make up the shortfall.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

How much protein did MFP say you'd eaten today?


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

176g


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> 176g


 That's sensible for you. Aim to keep this above about 150g per day as you drop calories. Protein is good for making to feel less hungry, as well as being important for building and maintainin muscle.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ok so my plan is to keep the protein 150g or more and overall calories at 2400 max per day. Will stick to lifting weights 4 times a week with 2 of them including around 20 minutes of cardio after. Will update hear every week for a few months to help keep myself on track.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> Ok so my plan is to keep the protein 150g or more and overall calories at 2400 max per day. Will stick to lifting weights 4 times a week with 2 of them including around 20 minutes of cardio after. Will update hear every week for a few months to help keep myself on track.


 Good luck  .


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Just realised some more calories, i bought a 1.25l bottle of coke today, has 550 cals in it and have had half of it on my own, thats about another 250 cals so i have had around 3250 cals today, just do not realise. I do not eat regularly but when i don they are filled with calories, at least i know now where i am going wrong now.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> Just realised some more calories, i bought a 1.25l bottle of coke today, has 550 cals in it and have had half of it on my own, thats about another 250 cals so i have had around 3250 cals today, just do not realise. I do not eat regularly but when i don they are filled with calories, at least i know now where i am going wrong now.


 The switch to virtually calorie free diet soft drinks is an easy change to make - they don't taste bad at all now.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah, will stick to using MFP and will be interesting to see how I find it sticking to 2400 max with no junk food. Coke and sweets up until now i thought was nothing but its contributed to 600 cals of my diet today, Over 20% of my overall calories total, crazy


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

30% +.

You absolutely should not be bulking.

Eat 1000 calories under maintenance, 0.8g of protein per lb of bw and lift intensely.

Do that for 3-4 months then assess.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Devil said:


> 30% +.
> 
> You absolutely should not be bulking.
> 
> ...


 Is that taking my front picture into account too? I look a lot worse from the back


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Jboy24 said:


> Is that taking my front picture into account too? I look a lot worse from the back


 Yes. If i just saw the back I would say near 33-35%.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ok, well I will just stick to what i mentioned above and see what i can lose in 6 weeks.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jboy24 said:


> Ok, well I will just stick to what i mentioned above and see what i can lose in 6 weeks.


 Be prepared to feel hungry... don't look for ways round it, just accept that's your body's signal that you're losing weight.

If you fancy something that you know isn't going to fit in with your daily target then just ask yourself "what would I prefer, that desert or to look better".

Also the key is being consistent... sticking to it religiously for 4 days followed by 3 slack days just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah it will be hard at first im sure but its just getting used to eating less again. So far have just had 3 scrambled eggs on 1 bit of toast today, 330 calories. Its just cutting out the junk for me, knew it was bad but not as bad as i realised yesterday.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Jboy24 said:


> Ok so my plan is to keep the protein 150g or more and overall calories at 2400 max per day. Will stick to lifting weights 4 times a week with 2 of them including around 20 minutes of cardio after. Will update hear every week for a few months to help keep myself on track.


 That's a solid plan. Good luck


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Good luck OP, should see some positive changes once you get calorie intake under control. I also didnt used to bother checking calories and ended up a right fat cvnt - makes such a difference understanding what your body needs


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Embrace the Hunger, Yep you will feel hungry while you diet. keep updating posts and set yourself little goals that will keep you on track, updating pics is a good one as it will motivate you and you will see changes.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Eddias said:


> Embrace the Hunger, Yep you will feel hungry while you diet. keep updating posts and set yourself little goals that will keep you on track, updating pics is a good one as it will motivate you and you will see changes.


 I will do, will put a pic up every week and see how it goes, so far had 780 calories today for breakfast, snack and lunch. Plan on also having whey shake after gym, dinner and snack later on will see what it comes to.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Devil said:


> 30% +.
> 
> You absolutely should not be bulking.
> 
> ...


 harsh, not 30+, hes mid twentys max!


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

By this picture would say i am 22/23 % myself but like others say just going to focus on losing weight not the number.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Jboy24 said:


> By this picture would say i am 22/23 % myself but like others say just going to focus on losing weight not the number.
> 
> View attachment 133406


 dude do not worry about what BF you are. DO not get hang up on what you think you are, everyone will have a different opinion as we all carry Bodyfat different and unless you want to spend some money on a DEXA Scan you will never truely know what BF you are. I made this mistake and got really hung up on the BF %. Just let the mirror be your guide, if you want to keep a monitor use the body tracker app with a set of decent Calipers, or just take one Caliper measurement in the same place every couple of days. who cares whether you are 12, 15, 17, 20, 25 or 30, just worry about what you want to achieve and what you look like.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

superdrol said:


> harsh, not 30+, hes mid twentys max!


 95% of people over estimate.

Most people that think they are 10-12 are 15-18 etc


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Stop worrying about what your body fat percentage is, it's an utterly irrelevant number that nobody can give you a remotely accurate estimate of by looking at your photos. All anyone can see is the fat under your skin but you also have internal fat around your organs.

Just crack on with your plan.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Devil said:


> 95% of people over estimate.
> 
> Most people that think they are 10-12 are 15-18 etc


 I know and I had a dexa at 24 and I looked like the op, 95% of people on here are very harsh lol


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

superdrol said:


> I know and I had a dexa at 24 and I looked like the op, 95% of people on here are very harsh lol


 Well we are entitled to think what we think buddy.

We are all wrong unless he gets a dexa.

I think he's 30% for sure, you stick with 24%.

Doesn't really matter though, same result = OP needs to lose bodyfat.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Prolonged debate over how fat a fat guy is... only on UK-M :lol:

as it goes, everyone seems to think that they have less than they do - it only becomes clear how much when you drop what you thought was needed are aren't where you want to be.

I think the OP has a long road ahead of him to get lean, longer than he expects for sure.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Quick question if anyone could answer. So far today have had 1877 calories, that is breakfast, lunch, dinner, post workout shake and one snack. I am only at 136g protein however, would it be ok to just have another whey shake later to take me to over 160g protein or is having another whey shake pointless and waste of whey?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't worry bout the bf %

get my fitness pal

set goals at 1700kcal, 170g protein, 25% fat and the rest carbs

eat foods you enjoy and make the diet adherence easier, eat as many meals a day as you want at whatever times you want.

Don't do any extra cardio till weight loss stalls. Then add 10muns to your sessions


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> Quick question if anyone could answer. So far today have had 1877 calories, that is breakfast, lunch, dinner, post workout shake and one snack. I am only at 136g protein however, would it be ok to just have another whey shake later to take me to over 160g protein or is having another whey shake pointless and waste of whey?


 Yes having another whey shake later is absolutely fine and may be beneficial. View whey like any other protein source by the way, it's nothing special.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Growing Lad said:


> set goals at 1700kcal,


 Personally I'd say that's far too low for the OP right now.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Growing Lad said:


> Don't worry bout the bf %
> 
> get my fitness pal
> 
> ...


 Agree with most of that but dont think ill be able to aim for 1700 cals, until yesterday was having between 2600-3200 a day. I said yesterday i planned on not going over 2400, but i will reduce it to 2200 as its not as hard as i thought, i have had 1877 so far today so that gives me 300 more max tonight.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Body weight X 10 gives a very decent rate of fat loss.

people worry too much about muscle loss and no offence but you don't have much to lose.

a recent study showed no muscle loss at a 40% deficit and protein at 2.4 per kg


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Growing Lad said:


> Body weight X 10 gives a very decent rate of fat loss.
> 
> people worry too much about muscle loss and no offence but you don't have much to lose.
> 
> a recent study showed no muscle loss at a 40% deficit and protein at 2.4 per kg


 Being realistic about what someone used to eating getting on for 3000 kcal per day can achieve consistantly is a significant factor.

(Another is managing how the body adapts to reduced calorie intake but we don't need to get into details here.)

Edit: out of interest could you post a link to the study you mentioned please?


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

No offence taken, only been taking it seriously in gym few months now.

Do you not think it is unrealistic though to go from eating on average 2800cals a day to eating just 1700? I might get to that point one day but think that is too much to cut down right now as i am just starting the cut, i feel good just cutting out the junk which made up around 600cals of my daily diet, feel like thats a start


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Stick to you 2200 kcal per day plan. This is sensible.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Jboy24 said:


> No offence taken, only been taking it seriously in gym few months now.
> 
> Do you not think it is unrealistic though to go from eating on average 2800cals a day to eating just 1700? I might get to that point one day but think that is too much to cut down right now as i am just starting the cut, i feel good just cutting out the junk which made up around 600cals of my daily diet, feel like thats a start


 That's fine mate, don't have to be perfect just what you can adhere to. I just like quick results


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Ultrasonic said:


> Being realistic about what someone used to eating getting on for 3000 kcal per day can achieve consistantly is a significant factor.
> 
> (Another is managing how the body adapts to reduced calorie intake but we don't need to get into details here.)
> 
> Edit: out of interest could you post a link to the study you mentioned please?


 http://m.ajcn.nutrition.org/content/early/2016/01/26/ajcn.115.119339.abstract


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Growing Lad said:


> http://m.ajcn.nutrition.org/content/early/2016/01/26/ajcn.115.119339.abstract


 Full paper available here for anyone interested:

http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/103/3/738.short


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Stick to you 2200 kcal per day plan. This is sensible.


 Will do. Going back to my question a few posts back, would a whey shake be ok for a snack in a few hours to take me to 160g protein and 2200 cals? or is it only good to have whey after gym and pointless at any other time?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> Will do. Going back to my question a few posts back, would a whey shake be ok for a snack in a few hours to take me to 160g protein and 2200 cals? or is it only good to have whey after gym and pointless at any other time?


 I replied to this above.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh yeah thanks just wasnt sure if it was only good and helpful to have whey after gym only.

With the whey shake later it has left me with the following for today:

2107 calories

163g protein

197g carbs

87g fat

27g sat fat

700 calories less then my daily average before. Will stick 2200 cals max for a while and and see how it goes


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> Oh yeah thanks just wasnt sure if it was only good and helpful to have whey after gym only.
> 
> With the whey shake later it has left me with the following for today:
> 
> ...


 I have whey as part of my breakfast every day, but never immediately after training as I have my dinner then. As I said, just think of it like any other protein right now.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Are you doing any compounds ? Get squatting and deadlifting.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck Jboy and remember, *"Consistency is key to Victory"* just because you might not see results as quickly as you'd like to, know that they are happening, see the bigger picture.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

London1976 said:


> Are you doing any compounds ? Get squatting and deadlifting.


 Yes do 4 sets of squats on leg day & deadlifts on back/bis. It is just the junk for me, had sweets, fizzy drinks and crisps for fun up until yesterday, cut them all out now apart from the odd bag of crisps.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Today stats were

Calories 2216

Protein 143g

Carbs 263g

Fat 74g

Sat fat 26g

Quick question, the calories i managed to keep to 2200 but the carbs are they too high? 70g more then yesterday or does it not matter as long as i am sticking to my calories limit?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> Quick question, the calories i managed to keep to 2200 but the carbs are they too high? 70g more then yesterday or does it not matter as long as i am sticking to my calories limit?


 Worry about total calories and protein - it doesn't matter if carbs and fat fluctuate a bit day to day.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Todays stats

Calories 2248

Protein 172g

Carbs 159g

Fat 112g

Sat fat 33g

Good protein today but also first time gone over 100g with fat is that too much or is ok as calories are still only 2200?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> Todays stats
> 
> Calories 2248
> 
> ...


 It's absolutely fine.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Still not gone over 2200 cals in a day, today had just 2050, getting used to it, noticed a slight weight loss, scales say loss of 2lbs, current weight 168lbs.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Been over a week now since I started this thread, been sticking to 2200 calories or less a day and have totally cut out late night fizzy drinks & chocolate from my diet which I feel was the biggest factor in my unwanted fat gain. Been gym 4 times in the last 8 days, all weight lifting. Couple of picture updates below, feel have lost some stomach fat but its still the back which is being stubborn, 5 weeks to go till holiday can hopefully cut fat down and increase muscle mass quite a bit more.

View attachment IMG_7270.PNG


View attachment IMG_7221.JPG


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

What has happened to your weight?

I'm afraid it is going to take you months to get down to the sort of body fat levels you're probably aiming for. You didn't gain the fat in a week so you need to be realistic that it is similarly going to take a fair while to lose it. If you're coping OK you could reduce your calorie target to 2000 kcal to speed things up a bit though.

Well done for making the changes you have though. The key now is to keep up the good work! Consistency is what will get results.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah I am not expecting results over a few weeks, It feels good anyway just being generally healthier. I don't want to lose a lot, from the front I feel I look OK and ready to start putting on some muscle mass, it is just the back, feel it is going to take a while for me to budge the love handles, maybe going down to 2000 calories a day is needed as 2200 seems too easy at the moment either that or increase cardio. Would it be better to reduce my calories to 2000 max or stick at 2200 and increase cardio?

I have lost 2lbs since I started focusing on weight loss 8 days ago, currently 168lbs.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> Would it be better to reduce my calories to 2000 max or stick at 2200 and increase cardio?


 I'd probably go with reducing calories but it's up to you really. What cardio are you doing at the moment?


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

When i started a week ago i said i would include cardio twice a week and i didnt, yet to do any cardio have just done my normal 4 day weight lifting split.

I just worry about looking skinny, i feel if i was to lose the fat i would look skinny as i dont have much in terms of core muscles.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jboy24 said:


> When i started a week ago i said i would include cardio twice a week and i didnt, yet to do any cardio have just done my normal 4 day weight lifting split.
> 
> I just worry about looking skinny, i feel if i was to lose the fat i would look skinny as i dont have much in terms of core muscles.


 Trying to do some cardio once or twice a week would be a good idea for general health then, although from a pure fat loss point of view it's up to you re. cardio or eating less. Bear in mind that reducing what you eat by 200 kcal adds up to 1400 kcal per week, which would be a lot of cardio to do.

I'd say worry about looking skinny if it happens. Dropping body fat will mean that with your shirt off you'll find you look bigger even though you're not. As you're new to weight training you'll likley be gaining muscle as well at the moment.


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

I will do what i initially said and include some cardio couple times a week. Today i have had 1800 calories so i can easily do 2000 calories i think so i think that is what i will limit myself to from now on. Couple of times this week i found myself eating not because i was hungry but just because i had a few hundred calories left to spare but i will stop looking it like that and see how i find 2000 calorie limit and try be consistent with it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jboy24 said:


> Been over a week now since I started this thread, been sticking to 2200 calories or less a day and have totally cut out late night fizzy drinks & chocolate from my diet which I feel was the biggest factor in my unwanted fat gain. Been gym 4 times in the last 8 days, all weight lifting. Couple of picture updates below, feel have lost some stomach fat but its still the back which is being stubborn, 5 weeks to go till holiday can hopefully cut fat down and increase muscle mass quite a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 133666
> 
> ...


 You didn't get fat in 5 weeks so don't expect to reverse in the same time

you need to start thinking of this as a long term lifestyle choice rather than a quick fix.

Losing weight and and building muscle is very easy. It's just slow and repetitive. If it becomes a chore the fall off is normally quite bad. It you aim to be be big and lean for next years holiday but break it in into 10 chunks of 5 weeks you will succeed.

Expecting miracles in a month never works


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> You didn't get fat in 5 weeks so don't expect to reverse in the same time
> 
> you need to start thinking of this as a long term lifestyle choice rather than a quick fix.
> 
> ...


 ^^^ this

Take it slow and be consistent and be realistic with your goals

I'm 6-7 months into cutting (and still feel miles away from where I wanna be) but have broken down into strict spells of 4-5 weeks, Less strict spells where I eat at maintenance for a few weeks etc

Short term and long term goals is key IMO

Marathon not a sprint :thumb


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Im not expecting to fully reverse it, im not expecting miracles. I dont consider myself to be that fat, it will just take me sticking to how i have been the last week and being consistent with it which i will be. Will add in the cardio, doing shoulders tomorrow and then will try burn around 200 cals during cardio after too


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Jboy24 said:


> Im not expecting to fully reverse it, im not expecting miracles. I dont consider myself to be that fat, it will just take me sticking to how i have been the last week and being consistent with it which i will be. Will add in the cardio, doing shoulders tomorrow and then will try burn around 200 cals during cardio after too


 Good luck mate. Slow progress is still progress


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

So been 2 weeks since I started this thread, have lost 4lbs since then. Have tried to go down to 2000 cals whilst keeping the protein at 160g+ but seem to be struggling, i have done a few days where i didnt go above 2000 but my protein was only around the 130g mark. My main sources of protein are tuna, eggs, whey & chicken breasts but struggle to eat them everyday.

I also said that i would increase the cardio to 2/3 times a week after weight training but i have only done one cardio session in the last two weeks. I just feel that as i am trying to gain muscle any cardio i do will lose it. If i was to do cardio but make sure i get 160g a day protein would that be ok for maintaining muscle whilst losing fat?

Got my holiday in just over 3 weeks so going to up the cardio to 3 times a week to try really cut down this back fat i got and just hope i dont turn out too skinny at the end of it.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

f**k sake mate. Stop being such a fanny. A bit of cardio won't make your muscle fall off, neither will 30g of protein.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

If it jiggles, it's fat. Diet down, make your core visible. Then start from there.


----------



## H5TON (Jan 10, 2016)

Just read the whole thread.

It seems you make excuses for yourself, stop it.

You have the correct advice which is stay at 2200 cals a day and eat over 170g protein a day. It's very simple to do both of these things... IF you WANT it.

Cardio wont melt muscles away, cardio melts fat away...it WILL help.

To me, your fats seem still high although not a major problem right now as already mentioned. But to me it says you are still eating junk but you are saying you can't manage to eat protein. Swap whatever junk snack you are eating with a chicken breast, or a bit of tuna or a boiled egg.

Again, if you want it you will achieve it.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

25 to 30% (would say nearer to 30) you almost have a cellulite look.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Eggs are Kcal heavy, swap to egg whites only. Tuna is fine, Chicken is fine, chuck in some Turkey as well. I am currently on 1800 to 2000 kcals per day and I eat 200 grams of protein. its a struggle but its more than possible. MFP is a great way of monitoring but also playing around with the food options to know what to eat per day.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Jboy24 said:


> So been 2 weeks since I started this thread, have lost 4lbs since then. Have tried to go down to 2000 cals whilst keeping the protein at 160g+ but seem to be struggling, i have done a few days where i didnt go above 2000 but my protein was only around the 130g mark. My main sources of protein are tuna, eggs, whey & chicken breasts but struggle to eat them everyday.
> 
> I also said that i would increase the cardio to 2/3 times a week after weight training but i have only done one cardio session in the last two weeks. I just feel that as i am trying to gain muscle any cardio i do will lose it. If i was to do cardio but make sure i get 160g a day protein would that be ok for maintaining muscle whilst losing fat?
> 
> Got my holiday in just over 3 weeks so going to up the cardio to 3 times a week to try really cut down this back fat i got and just hope i dont turn out too skinny at the end of it.


 Any reason you cant just go for an hours fast walking a day, the fat will fall off?


----------



## Jboy24 (Jul 5, 2016)

Have started adding 20 mins cardio at the end of every weight session so that should help


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Jboy24 said:


> Have started adding 20 mins cardio at the end of every weight session so that should help


 Heard on a podcast ( so obvs must be true ) that cardio after weights switches mtor off so maybe do it first . Anyone know if this is true or not ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

gazzamongo said:


> Heard on a podcast ( so obvs must be true ) that cardio after weights switches mtor off so maybe do it first . Anyone know if this is true or not ?


 Interesting question - it's probably worth starting a new thread so it doesn't get lost here.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

gazzamongo said:


> Heard on a podcast ( so obvs must be true ) that cardio after weights switches mtor off so maybe do it first . Anyone know if this is true or not ?


 almost 99% of all 'experts' say otherwise. I'd be inclined to agree with the majority


----------

